# Argeles Sur Mer - Any tips?



## Cyrstal (26 May 2010)

Hi,
We are travelling to Argeles sur Mer for 10 days in the next couple of weeks. Its myself, my husband and two kids(3 and 1). Just wondering has anyone been? Any tips? Searched posts here but could only find old ones. We are flying to Carcassonne and renting a car.

We are staying in Le Bois de Valmarie camp site (we're first timers for a mobile home hol).

Any tips on restaurants/things good for kids/supermarkets etc would be appreciated.

Thanks
C


----------



## delgirl (26 May 2010)

Would have been closer for you to fly to Girona with Ryanair and it's also cheaper to hire the car there and drive up to Argeles. Not all hire companies will allow you to do this, some charge extra, but it's included with the Hertz cars.

It's not high season in Argeles, so you'll find a lot of shops, restaurants, bars etc. on the beach closed, but there are some who are open all year round.

Places to visit depend on what you like to do/see. [broken link removed]is a must - there's also a small market there every Wednesday and Saturday. Go early in the morning - parking is very, very difficult.

Ceret also has a good market, wine, cheese, fish, meat, clothes, shoes, etc. etc. on Saturdays - it finishes around 12.30pm.

*Prats*-*de*-*Mollo*-la-Preste is an old walled town around half an hour's drive from Argeles which is also worth a visit.

Villefranche de Conflent is another old walled town worth a visit.

If you like steaks, there's a good restaurant near Perpignan [broken link removed]which is also beside a bowling alley if you're going with kids (yours may be too young).

There are a few small supermarkets dotted around the village and seafront. The best one to shop at is which is on the road to Perpignan. You'll get everything you need here - fantastic selection of cheeses, wines, cold meats, fruit and veg, breads, etc. There's also a Lidl not far from Centre Beach - there's a map [broken link removed].

Lots of info and things to do on the [broken link removed].

Hope you enjoy your holiday!


----------



## tosullivan (26 May 2010)

we stayed at La Sirene a few yrs ago and flew into carcassonne. about a 90 min drive. when you get to the airport send the hubby out to the car hire place or vice versa and one collect the bags. The car hire gets busy very quickly and hopefully by the time 1 has the bags, the other has the car.

I'll try to dig out my old info and see whats worth going to for the kiddies in the next few days. We travelled around this time and the weather was very good

Aqualand is a must


----------



## deli (26 May 2010)

La bois de Valmarie is a good site, in a great location quite near to the Port area. A few ok restaurants here. Good advice from delgirl. Also you could visit Castelnou as a place worth visiting, another walled village in the Pyrenees, a very scenic route to it. A visit to Argeles village is also worth a visit, try and plan to go here during market days to capture a great athmosphere. Its on Wed and Sat mornings. Restaurants to try are L'Amadeus near the centre place area, La Marinanda, Are Y Sem on Route de Taxo, a little out from Argeles but good food ( Very popular with locals !)
 Enjoy !


----------



## Crugers (27 May 2010)

tosullivan said:


> ...when you get to the airport send the hubby out to the car hire place or vice versa and one collect the bags. The car hire gets busy very quickly and hopefully by the time 1 has the bags, the other has the car...


 
Or...
You could try and be last... and hope they have run out of the car class you have booked... common practice is to 'upgrade' for the same cost...

Risk is they may not have an upgrade and offer lower class and charge less...


----------



## Giggsey (28 May 2010)

Another recommendation for Aqualand and Collioure (go early to get parking)
Going in a few weeks for 3rd straight year.....

Lots of local fresh fruit/Veg shops, can't remember name but nice one across road from wire climbing park....but more importantly they stock lots of wine. Bring back empty bottle(s) next day for refill. 

 [broken link removed]


----------



## BOXtheFOX (28 May 2010)

Crugers said:


> Or...
> You could try and be last... and hope they have run out of the car class you have booked... common practice is to 'upgrade' for the same cost...
> 
> Risk is they may not have an upgrade and offer lower class and charge less...


 
Just remember if you are being upgraded because you are "so nice" you may also have a bigger tank of petrol to fill at your cost when returning the car.


----------

